# Premiere CC Belichtung animieren



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Februar 2017)

Hi,

ich würd gerne in Premiere die Belichtung eines Videos animieren um am Ende so einen Überblendeffekt zu erreichen bei dem sich die Lichter vergrößern.
Nur sobald ich beim Belichten zwei Keyframes setze um den belichtungswert zu animieren wird die Belichtung nicht mehr angewandt. Ohne funktioniert diese. Was mache ich falsch?

Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Februar 2017)

Hi Jan,

kann dir leider nur auf Basis von Premiere Pro CS6 (in englisch) helfen. Du kannst Levels nutzen und dort einfach den "White Input Level" von 255 auf 0 animieren, um den Effekt zu erzielen, dass das Bild bis hin zu weiß "aufplatzt". In dem Zusammenhang noch der kleine Tipp, das Ganze mittels eines Adjustment Layers (Einstellungsebene) zu machen. So musst du bei einem Übergang nicht 2 Clips separat mit dem Effekt animieren.

Hoffe das hilft
Martin


----------

